# My Progress Thread.



## OnMyOwn (Jul 31, 2018)

I'll be updating this thread as time goes by, I plan on trying different pharmaceutical approaches for relief/recovery. I'm seeing a psychiatrist either this week or next week so I'll keep you updated. I'm currently on Suboxone, today was my first day on it and me and my doctor plan on making my dose higher as time goes on. I'm on it for opiate addiction (if you haven't done opiates, please don't, they're a pain to get off, it's not worth it) however it contains Buprenorphine which is a kappa antagonist and has been shown to help DP/DR. I've had this for 6 years now and frankly, I'm tired. I want improvement. Medications/things I plan on trying.. Modafinil, SSRI+Lamotrigine, Keppra, Low dose anti psychotic, TMS (might be awhile until I'll be able to try this) and potentially other things. Stay tuned and know your not alone, best of luck to you all. Don't give up the fight and see many doctors if you have too, I know how annoying it is to get the run around.


----------



## OnMyOwn (Jul 31, 2018)

I've been taking 8mg of Suboxone for almost 10 days now and it's helping derealization by about 15-20%. Also yesterday I took Ritalin for the first time and i felt the most grounded I've felt in years. I see my doctor tomorrow and plan on sugggesting either Naltrexone or SSRI+Lamictal. If I don't see any improvement the next option is going to be Adderall. Stay tuned and stay strong guys .


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

That's great man,what are your symptoms overall?


----------



## OnMyOwn (Jul 31, 2018)

Aridity said:


> That's great man,what are your symptoms overall?


----------



## OnMyOwn (Jul 31, 2018)

Likely the same symptoms you've read about and experience yourself. I have a doctors appointment in a week and I'll be upping my lamictal dosage to 50mg or 100mg and keep titrating up. I'll update this thread later.


----------



## OnMyOwn (Jul 31, 2018)

Because a dose as low as 25mg likely won't be very effective. Studies show people getting up to as high as 200mg-300mg.


----------



## bintuae (Jan 17, 2017)

OnMyOwn said:


> Because a dose as low as 25mg likely won't be very effective. Studies show people getting up to as high as 200mg-300mg.


You're right. Only 200-300mg works for me. 25mg does absolutely nothing


----------



## Stuckinlalaland (Oct 27, 2018)

My husband takes suboxone strips because of pain pill addiction in the past. I never knew it may help dr/dp!

I'll probably never try it because I don't have addiction and suboxone can be very addicting but that's interesting.


----------



## Stuckinlalaland (Oct 27, 2018)

Also to add a comment about the Ritalin, my husband took adderall along with suboxone and said that's the most clear headed he has ever felt as well.

He doesn't suffer dr/dp but has had episodes when withdrawing from various substances but thought I would share that information for the addiction aspect.


----------



## MichiganMade (Sep 26, 2018)

If anything - try to get ahold of Naltrexone Hcl oral...

I am 59 days in recovery from opiate addiction as well although I wanted to be free and not take maintenance meds for my recovery so no suboxone for me (everyone is different - suboxone can help get an addicts life back together - not saying anything negative)

But the "NALOXONE" in suboxone only plays a part if injected or snorted... it does NOTHING if taken orally or sublingually.

In essence - suboxone is just a partial opiod agonist with half antagonist qualities.

Naltrexone is a pill that comes separate and what the trials we read about consisted of.

You can get neltrexone in US for addiction/alcoholism.

Mm


----------



## OnMyOwn (Jul 31, 2018)

Update: Adrafinil, the precursor drug to Modafinil, I used for the first time today. I can say with certainty it has helped significantly. My blank mind is gone for the most part and my derealization has lessened, with things looking more 3D. My inner voice/dialogue is back, and I can feel my thoughts much more. I’m not completely cured, but I’d say things have lessened a good 30-40%. Amazing.


----------

